# 1/72 scale Unnamed Junkers (Luft '46)



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi , everyone...
I found this on the Luft'46 site and built it out of foam, wooden dowels, brass and aluminum tube, and brass sheet. The canopy is from Squadron and the resin wheels from True Details. The base is MDF with 240 wet/dry paper as the tarmac and baking soda and acrylic paint for the snow. 










http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/sbstuff/GB3.jpg

http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/sbstuff/GB2.jpg

http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/sbstuff/AI1.jpg


Regards, Dan


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Nice work, and welcome to our Forums!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You scratch built that?!
You're my new hero! 
Beautiful job!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

wow! Excellent work...kinda looks like an A-10


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks more like the A-9 proposal that the A-10 beat out.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Guess we know now where the Su-25 frogfoot came from


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The-Nightsky said:


> Guess we know now where the Su-25 frogfoot came from


 Yup, it was almost certainly based on the Northrop A-9. Which, I guess, tells Northrop that their design would have worked fine if the A-10 hadn't won the competition.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

John P said:


> Yup, it was almost certainly based on the Northrop A-9. Which, I guess, tells Northrop that their design would have worked fine if the A-10 hadn't won the competition.


During Desert storm...my unit was securing an abandoned Iraqi Airbase.we had the opportunity to see Hind Ds And Su-25s up close.If you have ever seen the show on thwe history channel about the Armys Hind Ds they came from this same airbase and are the same ones we got to go through....talk about a flying tank!!


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you everyone!

I am working on another...1/72 scale Me P1107...

Regards, Dan


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Hey, Dan...how about some In-progress pictures? And I'd like to hear some more detailed description of your techniques. I do a bit of scratchbuilding and I'm always on the lookout for new ideas.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just to clear up my suspicion, you're not Dan Johnson hisself, runner of the Luft 46 site, are ya?


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Oh noooo...but I am honored to be mistaken for him! 

Here are some in progress shots of the Me P1107

http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/sbstuff/Me1.jpg

http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/sbstuff/Me2.jpg

http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/sbstuff/Me3.jpg

http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/sbstuff/Me4.jpg

I use foam scraps from work (RENFOAM) which is very dense and easy to contour. I turned the fuselage and nacelles on a lathe and did the rest of the parts with paper templates and sandpaper and files. Everything is pinned together with 3/32" wooden dowels. I heavily primed all surfaces, sanded and scribed lines and control surfaces. I used an exacto saw for the control surfaces, too. I am using a Squadron canopy again (He-111) and True Details resin wheels (Arado 234,F-4 Phantom).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I really hate it when somebody's scratch-build comes out better-looking than a kit I built :lol:.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

You sir are a true Artisan! Do you mind if I ask what you do for a "Day job"?


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks again everybody!

I have it more fortunate than most...I have been a model maker for the past 22 years with an Aerospace company. This year, I was promoted to supervisor of the composites group. I have plenty of scraps to tool around with as well as the machinery to play with, too. So, I do have an unfair advantage with this stuff...  

Regards, Dan


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

buddho said:


> Thanks again everybody!
> 
> I have it more fortunate than most...I have been a model maker for the past 22 years with an Aerospace company. This year, I was promoted to supervisor of the composites group. I have plenty of scraps to tool around with as well as the machinery to play with, too. So, I do have an unfair advantage with this stuff...
> 
> Regards, Dan


Yes,You have a great job....where can one get this type of foam that you use?


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Dan,
Great work you did on your Junkers attack plane!
The fact that your model is scratchbuilt makes it even more impressive.

agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

buddho said:


> Thanks again everybody!
> 
> I have it more fortunate than most...I have been a model maker for the past 22 years with an Aerospace company. This year, I was promoted to supervisor of the composites group. I have plenty of scraps to tool around with as well as the machinery to play with, too. So, I do have an unfair advantage with this stuff...
> 
> Regards, Dan


 AHA! A ringer! 

Starship Modeler is considering selling Luft '46 kits. Ya know, you're good enough to make kit masters. They'd cast and sell the kits for you.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Wouldn't that be a hoot...actually selling these buggers! Thanks for the compliment, John.

Here is an update on the finished cockpit:
http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/sbstuff/ME7.jpg


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

! Like I said...


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you John and Agentsmith!

THe Nightsky, I get this off of the scraps at work. The distributor is General Plastics and the stuff is awfully expensive, around 960.00 a sheet (17" x 4" X 48"). I can get more information and see if they sell it in smaller sizes.


----------

